# droidx 2.1 sbf file



## droider (Jun 9, 2011)

where can i get? i keep getting refered to here. but have not found.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me see if I can get some help in here.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

If nobody can find it here, i have it hosted on an old forum that I tried to start a while back. Files are still active though

http://destdroid.com/showthread.php?18-How-to-Flash-2.1-(SBF)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got one tucked away in db ill link it tomorrow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

2.1 has an older bootloader version from 2.2... no? If you actually stayed under 2.2 for this long, you either live under a rock, or you are one bamf

via Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

If you have a newer version of Android DO NOT FLASH THE SBF as far as I know there is no compatability between the Android versions EXCEPT for 2.2.1 and 2.3.3


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are rooted, then you can flash this in clockwork and it'll update you to 2.3.340

Maderstcok update zip

Or flash the full 2.3.340 and it should update the bootloader from 30.03 to 30.04

http://bit.ly/hfp9iY

And if you end up with an older bootloader even after flashing the full 2.3.340 then flash this to update the bootloader to 30.04

http://bit.ly/h0uSJC


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

droider said:


> where can i get? i keep getting refered to here. but have not found.


like others said, what is your reasoning? because It can brick your device. If you currently the newest OTA, im not aware of ANY way of getting back to stock 2.1... sorry dude


----------

